# Wildrice dam



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Fished Sat for a couple of hours and didnt caught one walleye, but only a couple scrap fish. Saw one four poounder caught and that was it for walleyes. Im thinking they got all there spawning done last week while we had the warm weather. I will be fishing mon after school, I will be posting again. Have any of you guys heard if the fish are running where the diversion meets the sheyenne?


----------

